# Madrid countryside



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Just a couple of photos to show you what some of the countryside is like high up around Madrid. 
A steep climb, but a great day!















In this photo, right in the distance, we could see the towers in the Plaza Castilla in Madrid. Don't know if you'll be able to make them out.

El Yelmo, La Pedriza, Manzanares el Real, Madrid


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Just a couple of photos to show you what some of the countryside is like high up around Madrid.
> A steep climb, but a great day!
> 
> View attachment 2787
> ...


Looks like my kinda country! Not too dissimilar to my own back yard, the Parque Natural de los Alcornocales (cork oak forests):


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Looks like my kinda country! Not too dissimilar to my own back yard, the Parque Natural de los Alcornocales (cork oak forests):


I wanna go there!!! It looks great!


----------

